# Snowshoes?!



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Have been wanting to get a pair of snowshoes for awhile now.. Tough walkin these days in heavy wet snow. Are they that great to pay $100+ for? Do they only work on hard snow? Any good brands to look for?


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

They are worth the money if you are serious about using them. They work in all snow too.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if your serious about preditor hunting than get the wood framed one. the alluminum frames and plastic??? decks are way to loud. check out country ways snowshoes in minneapolis. i just got a pair and am impressed with the quality. they cost abit though. make sure you get a pair big enough


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

The country ways ones look really nice! It says i would need atleast a 54" snowshoe though! How is walking with a shoe that big?!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

there great in open terrain. will be a bit more challengeing in thick woods. Greg there convinces me to get the ojibwa style, pointed toe design. was really hoping i woul'dnt need them for many years but i think i'll be needing them soon


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a par of Canada army snowshoes Old. Thay work good for me in all snow. I am my a good 275lbs and with my gear I thing that more like 320lbs. I have never had a problem with tham. The New army snowshoes are no $#^@ing good :******: alot of plastic it brokes. I have used some alluminum frames $100 and they broke :******: , thay are in a tree out there. 
The Old CAN Army snowshoes


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

no matter what you choose for material, go big! i have an old set of alaskan II types, the big ones, and still break through deep snow if the base is sugary. i had bear paws once, great for swamp use (duck hunting), but useless in powder snow.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Country Ways are good,I've used Iversons for years without a single problem.Hundreds of miles of no problems.

http://www.iversons-snowshoes.com/snowshoes.php

Model depends on your terrain.If in NoDak,thinner and longer is good.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I remeber there being a pair of snowshoes like the country ways at my grandfathers house! No bindings though. They are over 20 years old for sure. Any Binding better than one another?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

laviii said:


> I have a par of Canada army snowshoes Old. Thay work good for me in all snow. I am my a good 275lbs and with my gear I thing that more like 320lbs. I have never had a problem with tham. The New army snowshoes are no $#^@ing good :ticked: alot of plastic it brokes. I have used some alluminum frames $100 and they broke :ticked: , thay are in a tree out there.
> The Old CAN Army snowshoes


When you say "old" army snowshoes how can you tell if they are the old or new ones? I have a pair of Magline Canada showshoes like you have and they have a date stamped "1978". Is that when the company was founded or the year the shoes were made? Just wondering.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Nothing but Iversons used here. We do use the bear paws as it gets thick in the cedar swamps.

 Al


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

For me it's use them or no more hunting right around the end of deer season.By then only a maniac would try going into the woods without them.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Finaly got a pair of Snow Trek 14x30 bear paws, too bad all of our snow is getting ugly. Having some trouble with the bindings though.... They came with nylon strap binding. Im sure its simple but i cant figure out how to get them on  All of the instruction videos ive seen are for newer bindings that are nothing like these. Anyone have a picture of thier bindings on the boot correctly or some advice?


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

It's hard to beat rubber bindings, very simple to use. You can even make them if you have some thicker rubber laying around.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Anything seems better than nylon. definately gonna look into some quick realease bindings or make my own.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yup, snowshoe time up here after the dumps we got this weekend. When some of you mention older Canadian army snowshoes do they have wooden or aluminum frames? Reason I'm wondering is when I told a friend I wanted to replace my aluminum-plastic ones, he said when he worked up north in the 70s, his co-workers were always trying to get their hands on military snowshoes that had aluminum frames. Thought I might the military-surplus store next trip to the city.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

saskcoyote

They are not wooden they are either aluminum or magnesium.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Mills fleet Farms sell the old military alum/mag snowshoes. Only while supplys last though


----------

